# building an exposure unit??



## nicky_lighthouse (Apr 11, 2006)

Has anyone built there own exposure unit? I've looked at a box-style and standing lamp-style unit made of pvc pipe. What sort of light/fixture is best for exposing Ulano QX-1 emulsion? What is most efficient and cost effective? Any advice would be awesome!!!


----------



## Squirts (Feb 17, 2006)

nicky_lighthouse said:


> Has anyone built there own exposure unit? I've looked at a box-style and standing lamp-style unit made of pvc pipe. What sort of light/fixture is best for exposing Ulano QX-1 emulsion? What is most efficient and cost effective? Any advice would be awesome!!!


 I've never done it or have one but I have seen them made from an inexpensive 500 watt Halogen Light set at 16 inches above center of the screen. haven't used QX-1 Emusion either however with the above setup they advise an exposure time of 12 minutes 30 seconds for Dual Cure Diazo Emulsions.. Like I said I've never made or used this kind of setup.. I use a commercial exposurre unit... so take the info for what its worth... Chuck


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Halogen will work. I used it for a while and it made very nice screens. But if you can afford it, find a used Metal Halide fixture. These are being replaced like crazy in schools and shops, so you might be able to find one for free. I use a 400w now and love it. With the Halogen, I was burning screens with Ulano QTX in about 15 minutes. When I want to MH, it went down to 1 1/2 minutes.


----------



## nicky_lighthouse (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks guys. I found this metal halide for $20 on ebay. Is this similar to what you're talking about?

http://cgi.ebay.com/hibay-hi-bay-me...categoryZ26219QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Yep, that should do it! Nice price too.


----------

